# Momoreg, your cake is so cool!



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Just wanted to say I saw the photos and it is nice to see some faces associated with the names I know. 
Momoreg, your cake is beautiful ---I commend your artistry and skill. Did you make the little chef logo out of dried fondant or pastillage? What was the inside of the cake?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

angrychef,
It tasted even better then it looks.
Momoreg did my mothers 75th birthday cake,it was truly a work of art,She topped the cake with an incredible bouquet of hand made flowers that my Mom keeps in her fridge so she can see them everyday.
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, angrychef.

Cape, your mother told me about the flowers in her fridge, and I thought that was so cute!

The cheftalk logo was made of fondant, and the cake was hazelnut, with hazelnut buttercream and apricot preserves. It was really a simple design, which was easy to throw together with all the activity that was going on last weekend.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Your cake looks wonderful Momo. Specially loves the little leaves are around. And that frosting... :lips:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Come on, guys, you're making me blush!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I was actually more impressed with how cute Momoreg is (in a not weird way, please, I'm not that way. Just old enough to speak my mind too openly!). 


Move over Claudia Flemming, ALL of US beautiful pastry ladies RULE!!.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I was actually more impressed with how cute Momoreg is (in a not weird way, please, I'm not that way. Just old enough to speak my mind too openly!). 


Move over Claudia Flemming, ALL of US beautiful pastry ladies RULE!!.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

you are so funny...ALL of you!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

By the way, thanks W. That was sweet of you.

If you think I'm cute, you should see the other Michele.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I thought MBrown attended, but I didn't find her in any of the photos....how come?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Who's kitchen was that? CCs?

The cake was absolutely beautiful, a real work of art. You are very talented, Momoreg!

I would lend you my kitchen, with everything in it, at the drop of a hat!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Kimmie, careful, I might take you up on that one day! That's my home kitchen, by the way.

Mbrown is only in one of the pictures, I believe (she only made that quick cameo). But she was there at Beacon, and there's a photo here on Cheftalk.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Momo come to my kitchen I have more counter space!


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Will you post the pics again, or paste the link to them. I would love to see them!

-h


----------

